# I lost my jumping spider..



## m8chan (Jun 2, 2018)

Figured I make a separate post since I already got the species identification taken care of. I know this is probably already a lost cause, but Im holding onto hope anyway,  got really attached to this thing..

So, I accidentally knocked over my enclosure and it landed upside down, and even after taking apart everything (like, EVERYTHING. I unfolded and took apart everything, i can always easily remake it anyway)  and theres no sign of them. 

Is there any easy way to find a jumping spider in a carpeted room? Not sure if the eye-shine thing works for jumpers, but im looking for them anyway. I just know that theyre probably gonna stick around in my room.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 5, 2018)

Keep an eye on the widows, there's a decent chance it'll pop up around those.


----------



## m8chan (Jun 6, 2018)

I saw her.

I thought she'd be long gone already, but i caught something in the corner of my eye and when I looked, it was really her! And it couldnt have been another spider, only zebra jumpers live in my house and she was a sitticus sp; not to mention she was caught in another building than my house.

I lost her again, but I have a feeling this is gonna be some sort of spider-catching adventure diary now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## m8chan (Jun 23, 2018)

I found her! And I know its her because her species dont live around my area (Zebra jumpers are in my surburbs while sitticuses are in the city) Another hint its actually her is that I found her in my room, since I lost her in my room. I think she's gotten bigger too! She's a different colour, so she may have molted while she was missing.

I found her sitting on my wall. I didnt have my glasses on so I thought it was a fly, but I checked anyway hoping it would be my spider. And it was! Im so glad my attention span for nearby bugs is high.

Welp, time to make a new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 23, 2018)

You are welcome to the idiot I fish out of the bathtub several times every day. Absolutely refuses to sit on my hand long enough to move it outside. BTW, if available, that is one way to round up strays, especially jumpers. Place slick sided plastic tubs around on the floor with ramps to access them. You can polish the tub insides with car wax and a buffing.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 23, 2018)

How do you think she survived in your room for two weeks?


----------



## m8chan (Jun 25, 2018)

Dang, I think ill try that plastic tub thing if I ever end up losing her again. I did find her on the wall..

I have no idea, actually! The only bugs that i know live in my room are carpet beetles and ants (I live in the basement and technically its not finished so maybe ants sneak in somehow?) And I thought jumpers didnt like ants.. Either way, Im gonna make sure she eats lots!


----------

